# Lead Sled, Art Deco Mystery Wagon



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 27, 2015)

Picked up this cool old wagon at the KKOA car/bicycle show in Salina over the weekend. Can't find anything on what it is. Anyone have any ideas. It has spring suspention on all 4 wheels. I can see some of the original red paint under the yellow house paint so I'm going to try to strip some off and see if I can find any of the graphics or a name under it.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 27, 2015)

Found it.  1949 Metalcraft Autowagon.  Now where will I ever find the correct handle?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool looking bathtub design.
Designer took design cues from the 1949 Packard.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow,that's cool! I've never seen one of those before..!


----------

